# Christmas



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't know 

But have just found out

That my grandson and friend 

Who have a social media sales thing on the side

Bought blankets and distributed them amongst the those living on the streets

Now that is Christmas 

Alive with meaning 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What happened to all the unwanted blankets when everyone bought duvets?
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats great Sandra. Well done lads.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Brilliant Sandra, credit to the lads.


We had a great Christmas like many before using the motorhome as part of the "mobile" kitchen for Loaves and Fishes serving almost 120 Christmas dinners to the homeless and others in need. We had a permit to park until 6pm and was kindly asked to move on by the Duty Inspector for the area at 23:30. The awning was out, the patio heaters were on (although very mild) and the van decorated with flashing lights and Christmas trees. We had a lovely guy who played the most amazing guitar and a couple of really nice singers. It was a magical day so much better than sitting at home looking at the box. 


This year we had a couple of families turn up, which really saddened me. I was amazing to see the 3 kids faces when Santa turned up at the van and gave them some very generous gifts that people pulled together and wrapped up at very short notice. We never actually found out but by the look of there faces Santa had not called at there home and these were the only gifts they had received, they were lovely children......I had to go into the back of the van to hide my tears.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My heart is well and truly warmed by the posts above. Well done Sandra's grandkids and well done StewartWbr.


Is Loaves and Fishes an organised event? Would like to become involved in something similar next year.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What amazing, loving generous people. Gladdens the heart when you see and hear things like this, when there are so many ugly things going on.

Duly inspired, I'm to sort out some stuff I really don't need and someone else could make use of. Keep the ball rolling.

Sandra, share the praise with your grandson and friend - they are 'doomed' to happy lives! Lucky boys.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Loaves n Fishes is a world wide...well UK and USA Christian Charity as the name would suggest working all year round to support homeless and less fortunate people. My partner and I are not particularly religious so don't be put off with it being a Christian based charity, although teachings of the bible forms part of the service by the more religious members.


You can read all about it by doing a google search Loaves n Fishes and selecting your local region.


It may be of interest to those who think they may like to become involved in a charity event that unfortunately most homeless charities need to turn down an abundance of offers of assistance for Christmas day. Unfortunately, in this day and age it is no longer possible to just turn up and muck in. They have a duty of care like everyone else to ensure they comply with HSE requirements and in some cases where vulnerable people are involved, background checks. So if you are interested in getting involved do it in the summer and get really into it and you will have what I promise will be the best most satisfying Christmas you will ever have. It has certainly changed many aspects of our lives, mainly how very fortunate we have been. Most of us are only a few bad luck events from becoming one of the people we were honoured to share Christmas with. 


Solidarity NOT Charity


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> What amazing, loving generous people. Gladdens the heart when you see and hear things like this, when there are so many ugly things going on.
> 
> Duly inspired, I'm to sort out some stuff I really don't need and someone else could make use of. Keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Sandra, share the praise with your grandson and friend - they are 'doomed' to happy lives! Lucky boys.


You met Alex and friend Viv

Two private school kids

Remember the discussions ??

Success is down to the individual ? Failures are losers ?

All the self righteousness of youth

Well those two self righteous youths

Seem to have realised life is not that straightforward for some

Many fail due to life circumstances

They did the same thing last year Megs, his sister informs me

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> You met Alex and friend Viv
> 
> Two private school kids
> 
> ...


Yes, Alex is a lovely lad. Isn't it wonderful though when the feckless youths become responsible, conscious, hard-working individuals who suddenly realise there are needs in this world other than their own. But isn't that what growing up is all about? You can't help feeling that warm, happy glow of pride. Sandra, and Albert, you have set the tone and the example. Take a bow! Your chickens are coming home to roost! >


----------

